# Λισαβόνα



## Lina (May 27, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, αλλά ουδείς ταλαντεύεται για το πώς θα ορθογραφήσει τη συνονόματή του ομάδα της Λισαβόνας: Σπόρτινγκ



Πολλοί όμως ταλαντεύονται για το πώς θα ορθογραφήσουν τη Λισαβόνα/Λισσαβώνα/Λισσαβόνα. Το σκεπτικό της τελευταίας γραφής δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου και θα έσπευδα να τη θεωρήσω λανθασμένη, αλλά επιμένουν να τη γράφουν (και) έτσι στα κοινοτικά, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι κάπως θα δικαιολογείται.


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2009)

Lina said:


> Πολλοί όμως ταλαντεύονται για το πώς θα ορθογραφήσουν τη Λισαβόνα/Λισσαβώνα/Λισσαβόνα. Το σκεπτικό της τελευταίας γραφής δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου και θα έσπευδα να τη θεωρήσω λανθασμένη, αλλά επιμένουν να τη γράφουν (και) έτσι στα κοινοτικά, οπότε φαντάζομαι ότι κάπως θα δικαιολογείται.



Η Συνθήκη πάντως είναι της "Λισσαβώνας" (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/el/treaties/index.htm) 
Κατά τα λοιπά, πράγματι υπάρχει πολυφωνία στα κοινοτικά κείμενα, πλην όμως δεν απαντούν και οι τρεις εκδοχές με την ίδια συχνότητα. Συγκεκριμένα, βάσει του EUR-LEX:

- Λισσαβώνας = 1309 αποτελέσματα + Λισσαβώνα = 525, σύνολο 1834

- Λισαβόνας = 1174 + Λισαβόνα = 350, σύνολο 1524

- Λισσαβόνας = 790 + Λισσαβόνα = 253, σύνολο 1043

Άρα, η παραδοσιακή ορθογράφηση συνεχίζει να υπερέχει· η απλογράφηση έχει κερδίσει σημαντικό "μερίδιο αγοράς", ενώ η πιο παράδοξη επιλογή έχει αξιομνημόνευτο αριθμό ανευρέσεων, παραμένει όμως σαφέστατα τρίτη επιλογή (και) στα κοινοτικά κείμενα. 

Για περαιτέρω γλωσσικούς προβληματισμούς: http://www.sarantakos.com/language/lisabona.html


----------



## Lina (May 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ. Διαφωτιστικός ο Σαραντάκος για τη λέξη με τα χίλια πρόσωπα.


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2009)

Για λέξεις και ονόματα που φέραμε απέξω, μου αρέσει να συμβουλεύομαι την αριστερή φάσα της Wikipedia και να βλέπω πώς γράφουν ή πώς αποδίδουν το όνομα ή τη λέξη στη χώρα προέλευσης, στα αγγλικά (λίνγκουα φράνκα), στα γαλλικά (απ' όπου μας ήρθαν κάποτε πολλές προφορές και ορθογραφίες) και στα ιταλικά (όπου έκαναν τις απλοποιήσεις τους πριν από εμάς). Καμιά φορά και στα λατινικά.

Η πορτογαλική Lisboa είναι (με την ίδια σειρά) Lisbon, Lisbonne, Lisbona, Olisipo.
Βέβαια, στο παρελθόν υπήρχαν και άλλες ορθογραφίες. Στα αρχαία χρόνια βρίσκουμε και Ulisippo, Ulissipona, Olisippo, Olisipone, Olisipona κ.ά. (στο Ulisippo βρίσκεται και η καταγωγή θρύλου ότι την ίδρυσε ο Οδυσσέας - Ulysses). Γράφει αρκετά και η Wikipedia.

Πολλά ευρήματα με διπλό «s» δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά σε εμάς έγινε _η Λισσαβών - της Λισσαβώνος_, η οποία απλοποιήθηκε σε _Λισσαβώνα_. Ο Πάπυρος απλοποιεί τα διπλά σύμφωνα, οπότε _Λισαβώνα_.

Σήμερα έχουμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε ιστορική γραφή _*Λισσαβώνα*_ (από Olissipona ή από Lissabona;) χωρίς υποστήριξη σήμερα ούτε για το διπλό «σ» ούτε για το «ω») και απλογραφημένη *Λισαβόνα*. Αυτές οι δυο θα μείνουν να μαλώνουν, νομίζω.


----------



## sarant (May 27, 2009)

Το επιχείρημα υπέρ της Λισ-σαβώνας είναι ότι καθιερώθηκε έτσι μια φορά κι έναν καιρό και ότι είναι εξελληνισμός, άρα διατηρείται, όπως και οι Βρυξέλλες, ας πούμε. Και η Ιορδανίδου αυτήν την άποψη έχει.

Το αντεπιχείρημα είναι ότι όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι, κερδίζει ο απλούστερος.

Στις γενικότερες ανευρέσεις πλειοψηφεί ο απλός τύπος "Λισαβόνα". Και στις κοινοτικές σε λίγο, διότι στον νέο διοργανικό οδηγό θα προτείνεται αυτή η γραφή.

Όχι, μη με ρωτήσετε πώς δει την Λω/ο ρ/ρρ αί/έ νην γράφειν.

(Και στη Λισαβόνα, αν σκεφτούμε τον μύθο που θέλει καταγωγή από Οδυσσέα και την αρχαία γραφή "Ολυσιπών", παίζει και τρίτη μεταβλητή με το ύ: Λυσ-σαβώνα κτλ.!)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2009)

sarant said:


> (Και στη Λισαβόνα, αν σκεφτούμε τον μύθο που θέλει καταγωγή από Οδυσσέα και την αρχαία γραφή "Ολυσιπών", παίζει και τρίτη μεταβλητή με το ύ: Λυσ-σαβώνα κτλ.!)


Εγώ πάλι σκέφτηκα ότι έπρεπε να είχε μπει στο τραπέζι από καιρό ένας ξεκάθαρος τύπος _Οδυσσαβώνα_. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Η καταστροφή της Λισαβόνας και η απλογράφηση των τοπωνυμίων

Πολλά από τα επιχειρήματα και τις λογικές πίσω από τις ορθογραφίες των κύριων ονομάτων και την απλοποίηση, όμορφα παρουσιασμένα.

(Παρέμπ, _Βαβαρία_ γράφει το ΛΝΕΓ, _Βαυαρία_ το Μείζον. Περίεργα πράγματα... _Βαβαρία_, _αβγό_ και _αφτί_ γράφω κι εγώ.)


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Εκβαβαρίζεις την ορθογραφία με τους βαβαρισμούς σου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

Είναι πάντως από τις περιπτώσεις που συμφωνώ με κάθε λέξη του Ορθογραφικού, μία προς μία.


----------



## Earion (Sep 29, 2011)

Συμφωνώ και το έχω δηλώσει από καιρό.


Earion said:


> ... Όπως πολύ σωστά διορθώθηκαν η _Σκανδιναβία_, η _Γιουγκοσλαβία _και ο _Γουστάβος _από τα παλαιότερα σε --αυ-- και μας έμεινε μόνο η _Βαυαρία _με ύψιλον, και άμποτε να συμμορφωθεί κι αυτή.



Έχω κάποια σημεία προς συζήτηση σχετικά με την πρωτεύουσα της Πορτογαλίας, αλλά θα σας τα πω εν ευθέτω χρόνω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω δει πουθενά γραμμένη τη Βαυαρία με β, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι για το κατά πόσο έχει επικρατήσει ο τύπος αυτός, όπως λέει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εγώ παντως δεν εχω δει πουθενά γραμμένη τη Βαυαρία με β, οπότε επιφυλάσσομαι για το κατά πόσο έχιεεπικρατησει ο τυπος αυτός, όπως λέει.


 
Ορίστε 473 Βαβαρίες. Καλοδιάβαστες!


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2011)

daeman said:


> Ορίστε 473 Βαβαρίες. Καλοδιάβαστες!



Ακόμα περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον έχουν τα λιγοστά ευρήματα σε βιβλία, που όμως είναι όλων των εποχών.


----------

